# Capturing runoff water



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm looking at a job for a parking garage. We need to capture all of the runoff water from our pressure washing.

I've looked at systems that range from about $3K to $10K. The lower cost systems seem adequate for our needs on this job, but this is new to me.

Any input on this? Also, how do you dispose of the wastewater? From what I've read, it can go into the sanitary sewer.

Finally, how does this impact production rates? What kind of time can I expect to use collecting and disposing of the waste water?

Thanks,
Brian Phillips


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW Brian, this is new to me also. I did, (I'm sure you have also) a search on google and came up with this http://www.ultimatewasher.com/water-containment-system.htm
Can't wait to see what others post.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

timhag said:


> WOW Brian, this is new to me also. I did, (I'm sure you have also) a search on google and came up with this http://www.ultimatewasher.com/water-containment-system.htm
> Can't wait to see what others post.


Yes, I've done a lot of google searches. This has actually been in the works since last October. At first, they just didn't want any water getting into the storm sewer. That was relatively easy to deal with, given the location of drains where we would be working.

Just yesterday they informed me that they want the water captured and removed from the site, so that presents a different challenge.

One thought I had was to use huge blow torches to evaporate the water, but I don't think they'd like what that would do to the concrete.

Brian Phillips


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn brother, wish I could help. Wonder if Ken has any experience with this type of situation.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I bet he does. He must be busy these days, havent seen him around much.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

My initial thought is to dig a trench around the area, and funnel it to the lowest spot. Then use a sump pump to pump the water into a water/tank truck to be removed and dumpd


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

although if it's sandy or rocky soil then you will need a lot of plastic


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Shot in the dark for you Brian,

I would give a carpet cleaner a call. The truckmount units have huge tanks for waste-water which is extracted from the carpets they clean. If you could channel the water into even a general area, I bet if you got two truckmount vans going, you could do it . . . Actually, maybe just sub it out to a pro cleaner. My father in law owns a carpet cleaning business and has at least TALKED about using his truckmount in this capacity.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I assume the inside of the garage? If there are storm drains can they be blocked off so a pump can be dropped in. Wash EPA link http://www.watershedpledge.org/pledges/storm_drain_kits.htm
is there a place withing a couple hundred feet of the site where you could pump the water from a hose too? Have you talked to the local board of health? That might be your best resource.

or you could find a local storm drain pump company... they clean drains on city street... big trucks with septic looking pumps and tanks... 
http://www.unitedpumping.com/
find how much to have this sucker there for the day pumping....then you dont have to worry about disposing of the water. Plus you can mark up the service plus my time in coming up with the idea and mail me a commission check:thumbsup:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you washing the inside or outside?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Brian,

I can't really help you on this... but... I was curious what you are doing and what products you are going to use?


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I assume the inside of the garage? If there are storm drains can they be blocked off so a pump can be dropped in. Wash EPA link http://www.watershedpledge.org/pledges/storm_drain_kits.htm
> is there a place withing a couple hundred feet of the site where you could pump the water from a hose too? Have you talked to the local board of health? That might be your best resource.
> 
> or you could find a local storm drain pump company... they clean drains on city street... big trucks with septic looking pumps and tanks...
> ...


It is the inside of the garage for the most part. There is a small section on the ramps. It's a 3 story garage.

NEPS, you have some good ideas here that I will look into tomorrow. I'll email a check in the morning. Let me know if you don't receive it. 

Thanks guys. I gotta go dance.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Ceilings? Walls? Deck?

Are you just powerwashing or coating?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.safety-kleen.com/Pages/SKHome.aspx

Check out Safety Kleen. We've used them to haul solvent waste.

I've used a wet Vac to control water run off from a pressure washing job, but it fills up quickly. A sump pump can be used to transfer water to 55 gal. drums from a contained area. This can be done with sand bags, plastic, or a number of barrier systems. Once the drums are filled, the waste contractor hauls them off.

I'm not sure if this would be less expensive then calling in a vacuum truck.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 4, 2007)

I might be a little late on this but I was involved in doing a wash/ recapture project for a large home improvement chain store (to remain nameless) in the NorthEast. We did about 50 locations

In our trial runs we used a 2x4 system (some guys use pvc pipe) with plastic to prevent the wash water from getting away. We then used a system of sump pumps and vacuums to collect into barrells and then dispose through the buildings's sewer (via a slop sink). The point was to keep the water out of the stormwater system due to EPA issues

We then smartened up and built dams with sandbags around the stormdrains and let the water collect there, and then pumped into drums which we then drained into the floor drain in the bathroom

It was a "chinese fire drill" (sorry for the ethnic reference) at times but it worked. There are some other options but they tend to get very expensive

Hope this helps

mndk


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Ceilings? Walls? Deck?





Wolverine said:


> Are you just powerwashing or coating?


Mostly metal surfaces like guard rails and beams. Some concrete block is also involved. This is part of our prep for painting.





Mandrake said:


> I might be a little late on this but I was involved in doing a wash/ recapture project for a large home improvement chain store (to remain nameless) in the NorthEast. We did about 50 locations





Mandrake said:


> In our trial runs we used a 2x4 system (some guys use pvc pipe) with plastic to prevent the wash water from getting away. We then used a system of sump pumps and vacuums to collect into barrells and then dispose through the buildings's sewer (via a slop sink). The point was to keep the water out of the stormwater system due to EPA issues
> 
> We then smartened up and built dams with sandbags around the stormdrains and let the water collect there, and then pumped into drums which we then drained into the floor drain in the bathroom
> 
> ...


Not too late. We are still investigating. I’ll give your idea some consideration. 

Thanks,
Brian Phillips


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Would dry ice blasting work? I do not know much about it, just saw it being used on HOH to remove mold, not even sure it can remove paint. I do remember that the big benefit was no residue, the ice evaporates. Just a thought!


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 4, 2007)

When we were gearing up I did alot of investigation and found that most guys doing the washing/recapturing were just trying to cover themselves and that the "govering authorities" were more interested in a realistic effort rather than 100% compliance. After doing a few projects I would agree. We found it difficult to reclaim much of the water.but as long as we had a good "dog and pony" show we were left alone.

One lesson learned: Water is Heavy! A full 55 gal drum weighs in at over 400lbs. Make sure you have a realistic way to move it for proper disposal.

mndrk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Good points. A waste management company like Safety Kleen, can provide you with as many drums as you need. Filling them up half way can reduce transportation issues.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I may be way off base with this but, what about sand blasting?


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I submitted the proposal today. We are planning to use a combination of tactics, but basically we will put sandbags around the drains and set up a vacuum system in front of the sandbags.

I built the cost of the vacuum system into the job, so if we get it and it goes reasonably well, we can "add" the system to our profit and we'll have it for future jobs.

Thanks for all of the ideas. They really were helpful. The ideas helped us identify what would be most effective in this particular situation.

Brian Phillips


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Brian, think you can get a video of this process? Would be much help for the future if any of us come across this type of problem.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

timhag said:


> Brian, think you can get a video of this process? Would be much help for the future if any of us come across this type of problem.


That's a good idea. I don't have a video camera, but I've been wanting to get one and this would be a good excuse.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Brian,

Sorry, haven't been able to keep up here lately. You are talking about "reclaiming" which is an every day process for most cpmmercial pressure washers. Russ Spence should be able to off everything you need to know, if not point you in the right direction.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sorry guys, haven't been able to do more than pop on and off the boards the past few. Brian, you are on the right track. If you berm off of block storm drains and use a sump you will be in compliance with the Clean Water Act.

As an aside, wash water recapture/reclaim/redirection (even if you use no chemicals) is federal law for all surfaces. There are loopholes that make it easier to comply on residential work. For example, we place fire hoses filled with sand to berm the end of a driveway. Water can then be directed into the ground or just evaporate. Though its rarely enforced, unfortunately, letting a stream of water find its way to a storm drain can land you a fine of $10,000. Technically, this holds true even for homeowners washing their vehicles.


----------

